

Salvia Divinorum and Brain Damage - Ronnie Day Warns - sadtales
http://ronnieday.com/2012/02/salvia-divinorum-and-brain-damage/

======
tree_of_item
TLDR: fool takes a mega dose of salvia, thinks it's dangerous and causes
"brain damage". No, you just took many orders of magnitude too much. Stop
spreading propaganda.

>Then, one night, I ended up taking several hundred doses at once… I was
drunk, and the part of me that hates myself took control...

And from the comments:

>As for my claim at “several hundred doses”, I was quite involved in the
Salvia Divinorum community during my use, and obtained some pure Salvinorin A
crystal from an organic chemist.

Perhaps the title should be "Alcohol and Brain Damage", or "Alcohol and Self
Control"...oh wait, we already knew about that problem, didn't we? Ridiculous
how he thinks salvia's to blame for that one.

~~~
sadtales
Mega doses of many drugs do not cause life destroying brain damage. You can go
into a month long alcoholic, pot or even cocaine binge and wake up fine a week
later. There is clearly something different, and the widespread impression
that some newer drugs like Salvia and ecstasy are safe is dangerous. These
drugs really can fuck your mind - that's the warning.

~~~
tree_of_item
Mega doses of alcohol will just kill you where you stand. Death from alcohol
poisoning is pretty mundane.

I don't think people realize how much salvia he took. Anyone who would need
this kind of warning would have no ability to get _pure salvinorin A_. That's
_many_ orders of magnitude stronger than any kind of extract you could manage
to get.

<http://www.sagewisdom.org/caution.html>

~~~
sadtales
If you read through the comments you will find many examples of lower dosages.
Sure it's not scientific, however calling it "propoganda" is ignorant. As if
this poor guys is part of a government conspiracy - he's pouring his heart
out, not part of a propaganda conspiracy.

